# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Scan issue στην περιοχή Αμαρουσίου Node #7458

## wacky

Είμαι έτοιμος για την αγορά εξοπλισμού. Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για να σκανάρω την περιοχή για να δούμε αν είναι τελικά εφικτή η συνδεσή μου στο δίκτυο. Έπειτα είναι θέμα ημερών. #7458

----------


## eaggelidis

Πρέπει να βλέπεις ,

1557, 941
Η

----------


## beont

Βάλαμε το πιάτο. Βάλαμε το Δ-Link σε τάπερ. τραβήξαμε Lan με POE. Ιστό. Στοχεύσαμε με το μάτι!!! και πιάσμαμε dti (νομίζω). Έλα όμως που με το D-Link δεν μπορούμε να κεντράρουμε σωστά. Χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια! Anybody?

Moderator machine22.
Εσβησα την καινούρια ενότητα που άνοιξες και στο έβαλα εδώ. Προφανώς πάτησες "new topic" και όχι "post reply"

Α ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι βγάλαμε και 2 φωτογραφίες!! Οι οποιές θα μπούν και στο Wind. Υπάρχει μεγάλο προβλημα με την θέα δυστυχώς.

----------


## sotiris

Εκείνος ο λόφος ποιός είναι;
Δεν υπάρχει εκεί κανά aw-mn ?

----------


## beont

Σόρυ το έστειλα χωρίς να επαληθευσώ που πήγε.

Ο λόφος είναι στην Φιλοθέη το Mall και η Σελέτε φαίνονται και λίγο το ΟΑΚΑ. Υπάρχει AP εκεί κοντά αλλά δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω τίποτα με το survey του D-Link γυρίζοντας όλα τα κανάλια φυσικά ένα ένα. Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνω scan έτσι αλλά δεν έχω άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## dti

Πριν μερικές μέρες που σου είχα στείλει pm είχα δει κάποιο dlink συνδεδεμένο στο ap μου (στο κανάλι 13 αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είχε πάρει ip από τον dhcp, αλλά το σήμα ήταν ψιλο-χάλια γύρω στο -85...
Μάλλον λογικό, καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο μου (συγκεκριμένα βρίσκομαι στο τελείωμα του λόφου προς τα δεξιά). Αν καταφέρεις να ανεβάσεις την κεραία όσο το δυνατόν πιο ψηλά, έχεις περισσότερες ελπίδες να βελτιώσεις το σήμα.

Ενδεχομένως μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο scan, από Κυριακή απόγευμα.

----------


## beont

Θα πάρω μία σκάλα επ' ώμου και θα γίνει και αυτό. 

Μόλις ανέβασα και στο wind φωτογραφίες. 
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7458

----------


## wacky

Μόλις σηκώσαμε το πιάτο με το Beont .Στο survey βρίσκει το access point του AWMN αλλα δε μπορω να συνδεθω με dynamic ip address..οποτε περιμένω μέχρι την κυριακή.Μου είπε ο Beont οτι ζήτησε βοήθεια απο το wolverine που έχει laptop.Αναμένω.

----------


## dti

H MAC address σου είναι η 00:80:C8:2F:2F:6C ;
Αν ναι, έχει πάρει ip από τον dhcp και το σήμα σου είναι από -78 έως -80.

----------


## Pater_Familias

beont αν έχεις περιθώριο για λινκ με τον pater2 πες το να το ρυθμίσουμε.

----------


## Vigor

Τελικά έγινε κάποιο scan?

----------


## beont

Μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο με τον wolverine και είπαμε για σήμερα να συναντηθούμε. Θα τηλεφωνηθούμε το απόγευμα για κεντράρισμα. Εχθές έβαλα το DLink sto κανάλι 8 και έπιασα τον 6459 nkout ο οπίος είναι στην ευθεία Wacky - Dti ποιό μακρυά φυσικά. Όλα θα φανούν από το σημερινό scan. 
Αναμένουμε....

----------


## beont

Αφού κάναμε scan στην περιοχή χρειάστηκε να σηκώσουμε την κεραια. Τώρα πία είναι στα 6 μέτρα και έχουμε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στόχευσης. Καμία ιδέα; Για να συνδέσω σε laptop στο feeder πρέπει να ρίξω τον ιστό και αντίστροφα για να βάλω πάλι το D-Link...

----------


## Themis Ap

Παίδες αν το παρακολουθείτε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου  :: 

Είμαι από τον κόβο entreri και είχαμε μιλήσει για να συνδεθείτε επάνω μου μιας και είστε δίπλα. Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν έχετε πάρει το email μου, ρίξτε κανά pm  ::

----------


## andreas

> Εκείνος ο λόφος ποιός είναι;
> Δεν υπάρχει εκεί κανά aw-mn ?



5 χρονια μετα σε εκεινο τον λοφο ακομα κανεις!!! Σαν στοιχεωμενος ...  ::   ::

----------


## beont

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Εκείνος ο λόφος ποιός είναι;
> Δεν υπάρχει εκεί κανά aw-mn ?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 χρονια μετα σε εκεινο τον λοφο ακομα κανεις!!! Σαν στοιχεωμενος ...



Τα τουρκοβούνια είναι νομιζω στην βάση του υπάρχει ο DTI πάντως

Ετερνι θα σου τηλ........ το πήραμε το μαιλ σου

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Στην φωτο *δεν* ειναι τα τουρκοβουνια....  ::

----------


## beont

Δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται έτσι τα έλεγα πάντα. Όντως δεν έχει τίποτα εκεί πάνω.Και που είναι τα τουρκοβούνια;

----------

